# If You Are Any Kind Of An Angler At All........



## Dave Hadden (Feb 10, 2012)

You've probably said these things before. :msp_biggrin:

**** FISHERMEN Say - YouTube


Take care.


----------



## StihlLearning (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh man, I just watched that. I am still laughing at it. 
Thanks.

~M


----------

